

John Kerry: "The Internet Makes It Much Harder To Govern" - apsec112
http://thestateweekly.com/sec-of-state-john-kerry-bashes-the-internet-says-its-harder-to-govern-people-with-internet-2/

======
FedRegister
The Internet makes it much harder to govern in the same way that a free press
in the 1700s made it harder to govern - when you have viewpoints outside of
government propaganda available people might choose to take those viewpoints
over the government's own. So the government has to listen to the people to
have at least an air of legitimacy, and there's nothing that pisses off a
bureaucrat more than having to listen to those they are accountable to.

------
jayfuerstenberg
By govern he means control people.

------
smsm42
I certainly would hope so. But they're working on it, just give them some
time.

------
devx
The Internet makes it much harder to abuse the people and government powers.
Go figure.

~~~
FedRegister
The Internet does no such thing. It just makes it harder to keep those abuses
secret, and it makes it harder for the government to prevent people from
talking about it.

